# I Can/ I can't game...



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Here's another one:

List something you can do, and then something you can't do (but would like to learn perhaps).
The next poster has to be able to DO the previous "can't" , and then adds on what they can't do....i.e.:



I can jump on a pogostick, but I can't gut and clean a fish. 


(Next person would be: "I can to gut & clean a fish, but I can't..." and then add in what they can't do. )


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can gut & clean a fish, but I can't roller skate.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I can roller skate, but I can't draw worth crap.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I can draw crap, but I can't sew.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I can sew, but I can't change a tire.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I can change a tire, but I can't sing.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can sing, but I can't put up drywall.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

I can put up drywall but I can't put up a wall dry. (usually takes me at least three beers just to get started)


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

I can put up a wall dry....but I cant air brush


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I can air brush but I can't draw people


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I draw people like a magnet, but I can't lift 75 pounds (yet).


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I can lift 75 lbs, I can't spell worth a crap.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

my spell check can spell worth a crap......I can't have a baby (I'm a dude)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I _could_ have had a baby (at one time), but I can't do twenty pushups...all at once


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

I could do twenty push ups....but I cant do twenty pull ups


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I can do 20 pull ups (if given enough time ), I can't make a 3-axis skull (yet)


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i can't make a 3 axis skull but i can come up with ways to annoy the hell out of my roommates.:devil:


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

I can make a 3 axis skull...but I cant fix a computer


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I can fix a computer (it's call buying a new one ), I can't do pneumatic props.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

I can make pneumatic props.


I cant program the remote for my TV


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I can program the remote - I can't manage to keep my house clean.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can manage to keep my house clean if I actually put some effort into it, but I can't snow ski.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I have crosscountry skied, but I can't change my cars motor oil.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

i can be very nice guy but i cant seem to find a girl who isnt mean or just insane


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can change my car oil and find girls who aren't mean or insane, but I can't climb a tree (at least not very far).

(just thought I'd incorporate both posts above me into one)


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

i cant climb a tree but i cant get down

so here i sit with the birds...and a laptop wifi and an extension cord

haha


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I can get down from a tree(it might hurt), but I can't post a picture online.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

i can post a pic online but i cant patch a whole in dry wall


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I learned how to patch a hole in dry wall, do you need one fixed, But I can't use a chainsaw.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

scareme said:


> I learned how to patch a hole in dry wall, do you need one fixed, But I can't use a chainsaw.


haha if u want to fly out here..

i can chop down a tree but i cant gurantee it wont land on someone


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can keep a chopped tree from landing on someone (it's called "planning"), but I can't install drywall.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Since drywalling is bigger than just patching, I'd need my husbands help, but I could do it, but I can't express my dog's anal gland.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Since noone seems able to do the dark deed, I'll change it to I can't post a picture on the forum, but that will change shortly.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I can't express my dog's anal gland either - that's why she's going to the vet on Saturday. I can post a picture to the forum though. 

I can't change the oil in my car.


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

I can express my dog's anal gland (Don't ask), but I can't weld metal.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Let's see, I can change the oil in my car (my dad taught me years ago), have never tried to weld metal, but I can't keep my balance on a skateboard.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I can keep my balance on a skateboard (unless it's moving), but I can't parallel park well.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

i can kinda parallel park but i cant sing like mariah carey


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I could probably sing like Mariah Carey if you kicked me hard enough

but I can't justify you kicking me.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

i can justify kickin monk only yo hear him sing like mariah carey

but i cant perform open heart surgery


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I can perform open heart surgery...
...but I can't guarantee or even expect the victim err patient to survive


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

i can guarantee a patient to survive (if i were checking there tempature)
but i cant build my own computer


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I can build my own computer if an abacus counts as a computer...

... but I can't ski.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

i can try to ski but i dont think i'd be good at it


i cant dance like gene kelly


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

I can dance tap and ballet.... (or used to in my teens)

but I can't drive stick shift.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I can drive a stick shift...

...but I can't tune a car up.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I can tune a car...

..but I can't tune-a-fish. (tuna fish, I couldn't help it!)


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

If I could can a tuna I would.

I can't build a pnuematic prop properly yet.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I can build a pnuematic prop (with the help of my trusty assistant and technical director).

I can't use the chop saw (I'm not allowed - the technical director seems to think I'd cut my fingers off).


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I can use a chop saw,

but I don't know how to hang glide


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Cool! I do! (took a class one summer)

but I can't speak a second language.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

i could try to speak another language but woul probably offend


i cant seem to get over this cold


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I can get over any cold, I just jump really high and miss them.

I can't fix a kitty cat's broken leg.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

I can hold myself together to get the kitty to the vet to get it's leg fixed.

but I can't play a musical instrument


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I can (or could, it's been a while) play two.

but I can't hit a baseball.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I can hit a baseball, if it's laying still on the ground.

..but I can't stand to watch a nurse take my blood.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I can watch them take my blood with no problem.

But I can't stand to see someone else in pain.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

i can watch someelses pain i think its funny

but i cant watch needles going into someone


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I can watch someone get poked with needles.

I can't throw a curve ball.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can throw a curve ball if it's a bowling ball


I can't paint a picture that looks like something real


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I can paint a picture that looks like something real.

I can't build a prop without making a huge mess.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

I can make a prop without too much of a mess if I really, really try....

but I can't juggle.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I can juggle but I can't skate.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

i can skate(sorta)

i cant stay of this site for a whole month


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

i can stay of this site for a whole month but I won't

I can't play guitar.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

i can play guitar, but it scares all my neighbors.

But I can't figure out the table of elements


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

periodic i presume?i can

i cant keep my pinky straight


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

I have no problems keeping my pinky straight since the pumpkin carving accident of 1998... where I sliced through tendons in my hand - it won't bend at all now. 

but I can't ride a pogo stick.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I can ride a pogo stick.

I can't write with my left hand.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I can write with my left hand but it's a bit sloppy.


I can't play guitar.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

i can strum a little diddy or 2

i cant do a backflip


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I can do a backflip into a body of water.


I can't sing.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

i cant sing...moderatly well

i cant play the trombone (leave that up to zach)


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I can play the trombone (although it sounds like an angry moose in heat!)

I can't jump out of a window and fly.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I could jump out of a window and fly straight down.


I can't hold a balance en pointe


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

i can if im living through my sister

i cant write code for a prop 1 controller


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I can write code for a prop1 controller (as long as it's a simple program)

I can't corpse a bucky (yet).


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I can corpse a bucky.


I can't paint with acrylics (apparently).


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I can paint with acrylics, if you like van gogh type artwork.

I can't get my feet warm today


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I can get my feet warm quite easily.

I can't find a decent radio station though.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I can find a decent radio station...if I move back to Virginia


I can't see through walls


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I can see through walls if there is a window there.

I can't operate a sewing machine.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can operate a sewing machine


I can't always think up a good "can't" for this thread


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I can think of "can'ts" but they're not always good.


I can't slam dunk.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I can slam dunk a glazed donut into a cup of coffee,

But I can't seem to get my butt out of this chair and into bed.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

i can and will in a sec

i cant find the nail clippers


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I can find nail clippers in my bathroom.

I can't view photobucket pics at work.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can view Photobucket photos at work


I can't stay up late on a "school night" and expect to be lucid the next day.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I can stay up late and still be lucid (to an extent).

I can't pronounce "genre" with ease.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I can put my haunt up in just over 2 weeks.

I can't wait for Halloween...


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I can wait for Halloween as long as it hurries up and gets here already!

I still can't pronounce "genre" with much ease.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can pronounce "genre" easily and not sound like a total geek


I can't pronounce words in German


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I can pronounce many words in German even if I don't know what they mean.


I can't run with headphones on.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

I can run with headphones on.

I can't weld. (want to learn)


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

When "Weld" refers to a 1991 live album by Neil Young & Crazy Horse, I can listen to it. And when "Weld" refers to another name for Reseda (plant), a genus of fragrant herbaceous plants, I can pick it or smell it.


I can't run for a long distance


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I can run for a long distance (IMO)


I can't bake cookies.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

I can bake from-scratch cookies... umm cooookies.... :googly:

oh, sorry, got distracted. 

but I can't mop a floor where it actually looks clean.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I can swab a deck like a sailor!

I can't tie a decent knot like one though


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

i can tie a decent knot,except in a shoe

i cant leave this house this weekend


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I can definitely leave the house this weekend,

But I can't sail a boat


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I can sail a boat (5 passengers set sail that day, on a 3 hour tour, a 3 HOUR TOUR)

I can't work figure out how to make a 3 axis skull..yet


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

I also can't make a 3 axis skull, but I can pay someone to build one for me...

but I can't drink tequila.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I can drink tequila, but usually want to stab things afterwards.

I can't drive a forklift.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

My husband can drive a forklift (I bet I could to...if there wasn't anyone or anything in a 2 mile radius).

I can't speak Spanish


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Peudo hablar espanol, pero necesito practicar.

I can't type without looking at the keyboard.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I can type without looking at the keyboard

but

I can't corpse a blucky


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I can corpse a blucky.


I can't go to the movies today, as planned.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I didn't plan to go to the movies today, but I could go if I wanted to.

but

I can't carry a tune.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

I can sing

but I can't play football (or remotely understand it)


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I remotely understand football, and I can play if it's a video version.

But I can't program a computer.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I can program a computer

I can't change the oil in my car.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can change the oil in my car (my dad taught me that decades ago)


I can't drive an 18 wheel semi.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

gotta be a truck driver out there somewhere??? anyone???


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

perhaps not


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I can't drive a semi either...and it doesn't seem like anyone else can either...

I can't water ski...


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I can water ski

I can't weld.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

I can weld.

I can't sew.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I can sew (thanks for the advice Buffalo Bill!!)

I can't deal with screaming babies!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I can deal with screaming babies.

I can't deal with people who talk durning movies. ( I just sit and fume the whole time.)


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

If turning in my seat and telling them to shut the f--- up is dealing with them, then I'm all over that. (I also hate that)

But I cannot figure out how to print the building pieces in real model of my Punch Pro Home design (this may end up being another dead end) Okay, I figured this out, finally.

But I can't use a light meter when I take pictures


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

I can build lots of props 

I cant finish them all in time for Halloween


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I can draw people


I can't do flips off of a diving board


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I can sing an entire score from a Broadway musical.

I cant play it on the piano that somebody could recognize it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can play recognizable tunes on a piano.


I can't play piano without looking at the keys.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

I can deal with people with low IQs.

I can't deal with stupid people.

(Yes, there is a difference)


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I can deal with stupid people, I've had to for work.

I can't climb up a three story ladder.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I can climb a three story ladder, but I cant get grass to grow in my yard


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I can grow grass in my yard

But I can't get my 3 older cats to accept a new kitten in the house


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I can get my cats to accept a new member, but I can't paper mache worth a darn.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I can paper mache very well in deed

I can't find a good recipe for a kitten stew


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I can make a mean kitten stew (use a venison recipe, as kittens are very lean)
but I can't...change the printer ink cartridge in my printer.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I can change the ink in my printer

I can't listen to country...... Blah


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I can listen to Dolly Parton, but I can't...
make an underarm-toot noise.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I can make a armpit fart
I cant' run the washing machine...I am banned from using it


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Ican and do use the washing machine

I can't figure out how to start the dryer dammit


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I can start the dryer,
but I can't convince hubby to clean the dryer vent hose so that the lint-burning smell doesn't become a house-burning smell.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I canbe convinced to clean the dryer vent of burning lint

I can't stop debbie from posting god i wish I could


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

way to go mike you killed the thread no one can do that...


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I can restart the game!!!!!!

I cant change the color of my poop


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I can by drinking too much welches pop
I can't make a horse drawn hearse


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I can make a horse drawn hearse

I cant figure out how to get blood stains off the ceilings


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I can get blood out of anything
I cant sew


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I can sew

I cant live with the creepsters wife any longer!!!!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I can live with my wife

I can't pretend to like someone


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I can pretend to like someone but I can't figure out electrical schematics.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I can figure out electrical schematics

But I cant type very fast


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I can type fast,

I can't spell worth a darn


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I kan spel goode

I can't fight the urge to burn things


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I can try but fail to have the urge to burn things

but I cant take back stupid things I've done in the past


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I can take back the stupid things I've done in my past, but nobody else seems to forget them! 

I can't jump around on large rocks like I used to.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I can jump around on large rocks...while carrying large rocks.

I can't go with the flow


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I can go with the flow after a few daddy pop's

I can't muster up the gumption to wash my work truck(cause its a ford)


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I can wash my truck, all 3 of them

I can't eat with chop sticks


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I can eat with chopstix only the flys I catch

I cant stop the rain


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I can stop the rain..but I don't want too

I can't milk a poisonous snake


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I can milk a snake by letting it sink its fangs into me

I can't sing


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I can sing... horribly, but some people like that.


I can't type very fast or well.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I can type up to 60 wpm;

But I can't type properly.  Never learned.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I learned how to type properly (but don't care to do so). 

But I can't clean up someone's barf or deal with it AT ALL. Noooooooooooo. Anything else other than barf & I'm good.


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Aug 14, 2009)

I can clean up someone's barf

I can't clean up someone's barf without having to clean up some of my own.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I got no problems cleaning up human or cat vomit & it don't cause me to barf...

I can't seem to communicate as effectively as I think I can, sometimes.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I can communicate fairly well( I think- well at least I talk alot)
I can't figure mechanical things out well


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I can figure most mechanical things out

I can't have salt and sugar


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I can have lots of sugar ...but not salt. But I try to keep the sugar down, or my ars gets big (ger).

But I can't eat shrimp. (It's BAIT.)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I can eat shrimp

I can't work anymore due to my heart


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

I can still work hard

but I can't weld.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

I can weld 

but i can't watch horror movies


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

I can watch horror movies

but I can't speak Spanish.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I can draw

But I can't ice skate


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I can roll my tongue

but

I can't wiggle my ears.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I can type

I can't speak a foreign language


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

I can speak a foreign language

but

I can't sew


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I can sew

But I can't crochet


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I can fly a kite

But I can't fly an airplane


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I can crochet

but I can't believe anyone on this forum can fly an airplane.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I can drive

I can't fly like a bird


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Gobby, WTH?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> Gobby, WTH?


Well.....I can't!


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

I can fly like a bird when I'm asleep and dreaming...

But I can't write my name in the snow (you know with what, 'cuz not equipped)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I can write a letter

But i can't write a novel


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

I can write a novel ( I have written one and the other i'm half way through writing)

but

I can't drive without an adult


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

I can drive an auto/truck
but
I can not drive a motorcycle


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I can drive a motorcycle (and have wrecked one as well)

but I can't fly an airplane....right now...but you never know....I could lean...


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I can ride in an airplane

But i can't fly one either


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I can fly quite a few planes


but landing them correctly and successfully can be troublesome


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I can watch Zurgh landing

But I can't be in the immediate area


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

It is possible (not a good idea) for me to be in the immediate area.

I can't be un-thankful for all that our moms do/has done for us


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm an un-thanked mom (well, most days)

but I wish I had a wife.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I can be a husband

But I can't be a wife


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I can/am a wife
but I can't be an acorn...


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I can plant an acorn

But I can't be a tree


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

i can fix computers
and break them too


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I can break a computer
but I can't perform in an opera


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

I can preform in an opera.

I can't sound good preforming in an opera.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I can plant flowers....
I can't make them grow faster...


----------



## ProjectFEAR (Aug 25, 2011)

I can move my scalp
but I can't build things out of wood.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I can build things out of wood
But I can't climb a tree anymore


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I can still climb a tree but I can't crochet anything.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Thanks LordH...guess what? I can't crochet anything either
but I can build a fire...


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I can build a raging fire but I can't stand the thought of celery.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I can eat and enjoy a stick of celery....
But I can't be LordH...no one can...except LordH.....


----------

